# Trim - tex LED 10 bead



## jimmy454888 (May 7, 2016)

Hi all....first time here and looks like great source of info.
So...I am thinking of doing a ceiling treatment of a tray ceiling using the Trim tex bead specifically designed for an Led strip to be glued on top of it.
Has anyone got any thoughts or experience with this product ?


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I havent yet bud welcome aboard from mornington peninsula...victoria australia lots of top tradies on hear ull get ur fix hombre


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

tt reveal bead works well for receiving the led peel and stick lighting.the lighting itself is hidden when applied to backside instead of bottom of reveal.


----------



## Trim-Tex TechSupport (Mar 19, 2013)

That detail is going to look fantastic! Please take some finished photos as we would love to see them. Below are some photos of how we used LED Bead in an elevator lobby and soffit detail. If you have any questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## jimmy454888 (May 7, 2016)

So I would be framing the ceiling similar to that lobby. Just a square recessed area with the led strip lighting the I side perimeter.....so another question I have is what would be the best elevation of the bead in relation to the ceiling?
How far below the ceiling/ how deep should I make the drop ceiling? 
And...looking at that other pic of drawing of 3 examples...and the 3rd being most relevant to what I'm doing...just installing the bead on a strip of drywall laminated to the wall/side of drop ceiling...must the board be 5/8 board?
Sorry for all the /'s.


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

Its most likely 1/2" but you could build it out however you want all you need is a edge for your bead to fasten to. So say you frame a square, drywall it, then you could just add a strip of drywall but leaving it an inch down creating a step for your bead to sit on. So the second pic shows that detail just done on inside and out. If you do a small reveal that light will be shinning on id finish the top inside before the second layer is added unless you want to tape a 1" strip with that tiny knife.


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

Most light valences are min 4", Id base it off your ceiling height. 8'id go 1" to 4". 9' go 4" to 6". 10' 6 to 8 etc. Lee valley has some really good options for building your own led set up, dimable and so on.


----------



## Trim-Tex TechSupport (Mar 19, 2013)

The return leg of the bead is for 5/8" drywall so if you used 1/2" drywall the return leg would be too long. I hope this helps.


----------

